

Ask HN: We need your feedback  - ytaiflower

Our design team just developed and launched an app and we really love your guys to give us some feedback! It&#x27;s an expense-tracking app called &quot;Picaca&quot; that users can track their expenses based on the pictures they take. Just like the combination of Instagram and Excel...<p>We wanna encourage users to transform their daily expenses into visual arts. Anyway, please...folks! Really appreciate it:)<p>iOS download:http:&#x2F;&#x2F;goo.gl&#x2F;GXryk
======
petervandijck
Is it a personal tracking app, or meant for business users? It's not quite
clear from the description. If it's for business users, do they get
reports/easy way to send their expenses into their reimbursement workflow?

------
meerita
Picaca in spanish may sound really offensive, it's like saying pee-shit :S.
You may get popular too like an older example of an app named in a rude
brazilian word :)

------
blaze33
Just be aware that pipi-caca means pee-poo in French. Otherwise, wish you good
luck, don't have an iSomething to test your app.

~~~
jlengrand
Was about to post the exact same thing :D

------
jhh
isn't "Picasa" a problematic name, considering that google uses the same name
for a photo related product?

[http://picasa.google.com/](http://picasa.google.com/)

Edit: oh sorry, I just realized that this is called "Picaca".

